# Question about lease (temple-inland)



## Buckhunter (Dec 28, 2005)

have a couple of questions I need some help with.1)are there any other timber companies that lease in georgia.2)how often do they burn(lease I was looking at had 15-20 foot pines with heavy underbrush) 3)How do you get an address or detailed map of the leases they are offering rather than their vague maps4)do the leases usually go for more than the minimun bid. I am sure I will think of some others but any help would be great!


----------



## Hardy (Dec 28, 2005)

I have an Inland lease and they have never burned the property. I wish they would but guess it would require more site preparation and work than they want to do.

As for the map. I don't think you will get a detailed map of the property, you will just have to go and look at the property in most cases. I think all of their hunting leases are handled out of Texas now so I haven't found them very helpful with lease issues. After you have a lease the local office will provide good service....from my experience.

As for the lease process and lease price. I think they only take bids on open tracts now. Many times folks will bid as much as twice the minimum bid just to get hunting property. No way would I pay that much but others will.


----------



## msdins (Dec 28, 2005)

*Maps*



			
				Buckhunter said:
			
		

> have a couple of questions I need some help with.1)are there any other timber companies that lease in georgia.2)how often do they burn(lease I was looking at had 15-20 foot pines with heavy underbrush) 3)How do you get an address or detailed map of the leases they are offering rather than their vague maps4)do the leases usually go for more than the minimun bid. I am sure I will think of some others but any help would be great!



I tried to get a more detailed map from them about a tract and was told that what is on the web is all they have. Those are not accurate at all they were showing roads that arent even county maintained. 

Let me know the tract that you are looking at and depending on where it is I may be able to give you an aerial photo, topo, and better streets for it.


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 29, 2005)

Also is it okay to go out and walk the leases you are interested in. If they are still posted on their site I would think they would allow it, what ya think?


----------



## msdins (Dec 29, 2005)

*Yes*



			
				Buckhunter said:
			
		

> Also is it okay to go out and walk the leases you are interested in. If they are still posted on their site I would think they would allow it, what ya think?


As long as they are posted as available then you can go walk them which is something I would def advise you do. If you bid on one without looking at it and when you still have the option not to take it.


----------



## sweatequity (Dec 29, 2005)

*one in madison county*

this past year was 98% pines and it went for over 13 dollars.  Good luck!


----------



## MikeyMax (Dec 30, 2005)

There is a website called www.mytopo.com which is basically satellite imagery of a location. Once you find where your land is you can order a detailed map for around 15 or 20 bucks.


----------



## Bowzonly (Jan 4, 2006)

Hardy said:
			
		

> I have an Inland lease and they have never burned the property. I wish they would but guess it would require more site preparation and work than they want to do.
> 
> As for the map. I don't think you will get a detailed map of the property, you will just have to go and look at the property in most cases. I think all of their hunting leases are handled out of Texas now so I haven't found them very helpful with lease issues. After you have a lease the local office will provide good service....from my experience.
> 
> As for the lease process and lease price. I think they only take bids on open tracts now. Many times folks will bid as much as twice the minimum bid just to get hunting property. No way would I pay that much but others will.


A few folks from Florida where club membership can be $2500 a year are bidding on property up here, not far from my 500 acres in Pickens the bid minimum was $8, and they got it for $14 so lease prices will go up.@#$%^&
Jim
Lazy "S" Hunting Club


----------

